# This weekend’s assigment! Shit happens…



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

People have different ways of coping/dealing with set backs, bad luck, misfortune, etc (i,e. “shit” - _(excuse my language)_. Even more so with respect to the different types / temperaments, although I think there may similar responses too. 

You may be familiar with the so-called “shit list”, which in a funny (aka “interesting”) way pictures how certain ideologies or religions deal with “shit”, when bad things happen…

I’d be very interested to hear / read what a typical response would be to “shit happens…” of people from the four different Keirsey temperaments

Let me (as Rational) start:

*Shit happens…* typical NT / Rational responses could be:

- When shit happens is it really shit?
- Maybe shit happens, but then again, maybe not.
- Shit happening is all in your mind.
- Deal with shit one day at a time.
- This shit was once food…
- Every shit happens differently.

*Please add some SP / Artisan suggestions…*


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok this is me extreme stereotyping, so please, be not offended, but 

Maybe a couple of SP / Artisan responses when shit happens could be:

- Who gives a shit?
- If shit happens, don't look back.
- There is nothing like a good shit happening!
- Let's smoke this shit!
- It's not so bad if shit happens, as long as you serve the right wine with it.
-


----------



## seeg (Jan 7, 2010)

If shit happens just get on with it and make it work. (after going off for a while and doing something else to avoid dealing with it)


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

*shit happens* so what? get on with your life.
it ain't my shit


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Animal shit, properly treated, can make good fertilizer for the garden. 
or maybe just:
No shit, Sherlock!!:laughing:


----------



## Iron Sabbath (Jan 26, 2012)

If shit happens, beat the human out of it


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

Might do something about it... but then if it's overloading... Cba anymore


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Shit happens. Sleep it off.


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

What kind of shit?


----------

